# Goat Kidding need advice! UPDATED..FINALLY a baby!!***PICS*** :D



## Cindiloohoo (Feb 26, 2010)

I need advice on my goat. She has had a discharge off and on all day. Ligaments are still there. She is young, but was bred around 6-7 months old, and I worry about any potential complications. I didn't get pics, but her discharge was stringy and dark like old or drying blood and hanging down to the ground. She still hasn't kidded and this has been happening since this morning. Should I worry? Could she be having a miscarriage or something due to her age? She is just now 11 or 12 months old. My older doe did fine and had no discharge, but this one concerns me ecause of her age at breeding. I'm a bit inexperienced  Thanks in advance!


----------



## Cindiloohoo (Feb 26, 2010)

Anybody??????????????


----------



## michickenwrangler (Feb 26, 2010)

Does sometimes have brownish discharge right before kidding. How much discharge? Pregnant does have small amounts on and off throughout pregnancy.

Little strings or big clots?

She sounds like she's 4 months along so some discharge is normal.


----------



## Cindiloohoo (Feb 26, 2010)

Okay it's kind of gros but she had a huge slimey string that hung way down almost to the ground, then it dropped off, and then another appeared and then it dropped off and yet another and it has dropped off too, so all in all it's been quite a lot. She hasn't had any more since around noon, but her vulva is swollen and very pink. She has a little that looks like she is starting to leak out again. I can see her having short contractions but not very often and not long. Her sides will ripple and she grunts and then it's over. She has been breathing a little labored this afternoon too. She is acting funny, not like herself today. I'm thinking it's time?? But being young will she likely kid okay without assistance? I mean, I want to be there if she needs me, but not sure what her age and first kidding would be like. The only other I have had to kid was a 2 year old that had had previous kids. She did fine.


----------



## michickenwrangler (Feb 26, 2010)

Do you know exactly when she was bred? Have you felt for her pinbones near her tail? 

THAT's the indicator of kidding

You may want to hang out near her, especially if she's a first timer. My neighbor almost lost a doe and her kids. It was a maiden doe, kidding for the first time. The buckling was so impacted in her, she couldn't pass him without help. She pulled him out, but if she hadn't been there, the doe probably would have exhausted herself in the process and died, kids with her.

Others do it fine the first time. 

Now, go wash your hands, grab your kid kit and go out to the barn. If you need to pull, do it when the doe pushes. Kids are often born in the evening.

Update when it's over


----------



## Cindiloohoo (Feb 26, 2010)

michickenwrangler said:
			
		

> Do you know exactly when she was bred? Have you felt for her pinbones near her tail?
> 
> THAT's the indicator of kidding
> 
> ...


I don't know the exact date. I do still feel her ligaments, and I am monitoring her closely!! Thanks for your help!


----------



## michickenwrangler (Feb 26, 2010)

What kind of goat?

On mine and my neighbor's does, I've noticed that the vulva starts to get really swollen about 3-4 days prior to birthing, though there is usually some minor swelling beforehand just due to hormones. 

Is she bagging up?


----------



## Cindiloohoo (Feb 26, 2010)

michickenwrangler said:
			
		

> What kind of goat?
> 
> On mine and my neighbor's does, I've noticed that the vulva starts to get really swollen about 3-4 days prior to birthing, though there is usually some minor swelling beforehand just due to hormones.
> 
> Is she bagging up?


She's Boer/Alpine mix I think. She is bagged up tight. I noticed a little swelling the other day too.


----------



## Roll farms (Feb 26, 2010)

That much goo sounds like labor.

Age doesn't matter as much as her internal development and the size of the kids, as far as how easy it will be for her.

There is no way to predict that in advance, especially since we can't see her...your best bet is to stay with her.

If she hasn't kidded by morning, I would call a vet out or take her to one.

Good luck!


----------



## Cindiloohoo (Feb 26, 2010)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> That much goo sounds like labor.
> 
> Age doesn't matter as much as her internal development and the size of the kids, as far as how easy it will be for her.
> 
> ...


WHEW! Okay thanks for that info! She's a good size girl so she may be okay there. I'm still keeping a check on her. Thank you again! Still no baby yet


----------



## Roll farms (Feb 26, 2010)

I've had does in labor for literally hours and hours before any real pushing starts, usually on days I have to be at work and can't stick around for the show.

I'll go away and feed another pen or do laundry and think, "Surely by NOW she's pushing" and go back and....not yet.

Seems the first timers take longest, too...

Again, good luck w/ them / her.


----------



## ohiofarmgirl (Feb 26, 2010)

See! I told ya that Roll Farms would be on the job!



(RF - i let cindiloohoo know to try and find you)


----------



## Cindiloohoo (Mar 25, 2010)

Well...she FINALLY had the baby!!!! 
Meet Sadie born on Sunday March 21st around 4 o'clock...in the mud! We had been keeping mom in a stall, but had let her out for a couple hours for exercise and such and she dropped her in a mudhole! :/ She's doing great now though and has been putting all other animals in check! My tom turkey is scared of her


----------



## Lil_Miss_Farmer_Chick (Mar 25, 2010)

Awww, you got a super cute one there.


----------



## warthog (Mar 25, 2010)

Congrats


----------



## Cindiloohoo (Mar 25, 2010)

Thanks! I still can't believe she took another MONTH!! I thought sure with all the signs it'd be any day....animals are suprising sometimes!


----------



## dkluzier (Mar 25, 2010)

looks like a nice size baby to boot.  Beautiful and well worth the wait!


----------



## ohiofarmgirl (Mar 25, 2010)

great job!!!! my goatie lasted just about the same amount of time.. silly goaties...


----------



## Cindiloohoo (Mar 25, 2010)

ohiofarmgirl said:
			
		

> great job!!!! my goatie lasted just about the same amount of time.. silly goaties...


Girrrrl, aint it jst a guessing game?!?!?! Got on my nerves...I was about ready to go squeeze a goat!


----------



## mossyStone (Mar 25, 2010)

Just adorable!!! Worth every min they make us wait.........


Mossy Stone Farm
Pygora and Nubians
Bantam Marans and Bourbon Red Turkeys


----------



## supermommy (Mar 26, 2010)

Adorable!! I cant wait for next year when I have babies <3


----------



## lorihadams (Mar 26, 2010)

Aw come on now OFG, if you went out and squeezed that goat and anything came out of her Titan would be dragging your limp body back to the house for sure!!!


----------



## Ranch Girl (Mar 26, 2010)

We had a very young doe that was bred and she was so fat and finely she had her baby and the kid was a billy but he was almost as big as her! We did have to pull the kid out though. Be prepared to pull the baby out if you have to. Best of luck.


----------

